# My new Micro???



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

is this gonna be your project??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol Jorge, you're a clown!

Is this the small 10 footer you told me about like 5 months ago that your father knew someone had. lol


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

This is a great "less is more" boat! cut the bench/livewell out, build just enough deck in the bow for an angler and fish the piss out of it(I honestly don't think that is physically possible). It looks like a great boat to throw in the back of a pickup and access an enumerable amount of small or none existent launches! Is there a CG style safe operation info plate on it? what hp are you planning on? I would go with 6-8. Cool find! Reminds me of many a little tender often seen being dragged to the Bahamas by Sailor boats..Can we see a picture of the bottom(upside down please)?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> is this gonna be your project??


yes.




> lol Jorge, you're a clown!
> 
> Is this the small 10 footer you told me about like 5 months ago that your father knew someone had. lol


yes Eric, this is the one. I went to see it yesterday to take pics to sell it for him, but I'm keeping it for myself. I am selling the aluminum one though. I figured with a 5-8 hp and my 12' Cabelas push pole, I should be a menace in the flamingo bights. lmao!



> This is a great "less is more" boat! cut the bench/livewell out, build just enough deck in the bow for an angler and fish the piss out of it(I honestly don't think that is physically possible). It looks like a great boat to throw in the back of a pickup and access an enumerable amount of small or none existent launches! Is there a CG style safe operation info plate on it? what hp are you planning on? I would go with 6-8. Cool find! Reminds me of many a little tender often seen being dragged to the Bahamas by Sailor boats..Can we see a picture of the bottom(upside down please)?


exactly. I figured this is something I can use in lakes, ponds, canals, and in the bay/back-country. To put on a pick up you would need 2 people to carry it and I have a Jeep, so I'm better off looking for a jet-ski trailer. That way I can launch by myself when I'm not taking the flats boat out. Will the boat become flimsy if I cut out that bench? It is solid with no cracks or defects. You can tell it has some age but has been well taken care of. gonna give it a good cleaning. Depending on how it looks I might give her some fresh paint afterward. btw, I'm dead serious. I'm gonna fish it like I stole it! Maybe not so serious about the power pole and some other comments! lmao! here's the bottom pic bud. it has one of those small keels.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks tippy! (literally)


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Is that one of those "Pigmee Panga's" ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm sure if you just strapped a 55 lb. thrust trolling motor on it she'd move along pretty good   how much does it weigh? a jet ski trailer would be perfect


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't have an exact weight. my dad and I moved it. probably 100-120 lbs, guessing. It's made of fiberglass. a trolling motor would work, but I need a little more speed if I'm gonna be chasing reds in florida bay, and bones in biscayne!  3 hp seems like a good choice. I figure with a good extension on the engine handle I can stand closer to the front. like I mentioned before, I'm totally serious. And NO, there won't be any yoyos on board.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

You should water test before you do anything to it. It does look really tippy. 100lb is pretty heavy too. Hope I'm not raining on your parade too much...I'll go away now. :-/


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> You should water test before you do anything to it. It does look really tippy. 100lb is pretty heavy too. Hope I'm not raining on your parade too much...I'll go away now.  :-/


no problem. I am taking all opinions and criticism. I am gonna take it to the lake this weekend and see how it behaves. just gonna row it around, maybe catch a few peacock, and do several weird movements on it to make sure it doesn't launch me overboard. I think there is always a solution, even to tippiness. think about what they do to tippy canoes...  I think it will be fun at the least, and a good way to get some fishing done without spending big money, or towing to the local marina. I've got some great spots that produce big fish in saltwater that this little rig would be great for. I just gotta worry about being dragged around now!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

That small with the deep center keal you may want to check the draft that you need to fish this dingy.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I will, but I am guessing you will need at least 10"-12" to float with a light load. I will let you guys know once I check it out. if you look at the pic closely you will see that the keel tapers, so it's not as deep as it may seem. have any of you guys ever tried to fish out of one of these? when I was younger my old man had a homemade one similar to this. It was wood construction with 3, yes 3 layers of fiberglass, and a small keel. the 3 of us used to fish out of it and we caught fish like crazy on it in BBay. it was also about 10ft but it weighed at least 250lbs. yet it still only drafted about 10" and this one has a bit more surface area.

I also plan top cut off what I can to lighten the load, and I promise to only take a 6 pack instead of 12, and only 2 cigars!


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Did the previous owner have the sail rig for it? That round hole in the foredeck, should be a step location for mast.
Sail it to the fishing ground, pull rig, fish it.

I have been on one of these in the past, if you use that back deck for a seat, prepare to swim, as it will push the back end way low. 

Good luck with this, as it will be interesting to watch what you do with her.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks. I'm thinking 3 gallon tank in the back, sit in the middle, gear up front. it has to work, I'm not a heavyweight. lol.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

a 15 horse on there would be sweet


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

did somebody say "cigars" ? ;D


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> a 15 horse on there would be sweet


yes, and also a 6 ft poling platform, and trim tabs.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I expect your 3 hp idea was dead on. A 10' displacement hull will only go so fast. I bet anything bigger won't get you more speed and would just be more weight on the transom. Since you will be throwing it around at improvised launch sites, every pound counts. I'd definitely fish it as is before I decked it out. You may find that you really don't want to raise the center of gravity any.

Nate


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks Nate. for sure I think that more than 3hp would not do it any good. If I find someone to lend me something bigger I'll try it just for the heck of it. I'm thinking if it works out, this can be a good NMZ for the winter. ;D


----------

